# Need help with engine/tranny connections



## rquad (Jun 25, 2014)

I've put a 2006 GTO drivetrain in my Nova, but I need help hooking up all the wires and hoses. Are there any of you on this site willing and able to help out one of your "cousins" in the auto world?

I have a complete LS2/4L60E dropout package with all the electronics and intake system donated from a wrecked GTO. I need help identifying the pieces below and where they go.

In these first 3 photos, there are 4 connectors that are all part of one big leg of the wiring harness. They lead to a big round rubber thing that I think is a firewall gasket, and so I'm thinking they should be routed inside and probably connected to the computer. However, it's hard to imagine the computer needin 4 separate connectors...







This next connector is on the driver's side near the power steering pump...



And here's a few shots of a weird little guy that I can't tell if it's electrical, fluid, or air related.





The connector above is at the end of about an 18 inch hard plastic line, and it leads back to a funky looking apparatus that's wired into the harness on the passenger side...



This thing is plumbed into a hard line that is connected to the passenger head...



On the back side of the intake, there are a couple of hoses that I can't find a place for, and that I don't know what they do. This first one comes out of the intake on the passenger side, but stretches across to the driver's side. It is threaded on the end...



Last, this one seems like a vacuum connector of some sort, but I don't know where it's supposed to plug in. It's on the passenger side...



Also, if anyone has a lead on a shop manual for less than $200, that would be helpful as well.

thanks!


----------

